# Submitted visa4uk App, concern I've filled Part 3 wrong :(



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Please see attachment, 

On the visa4uk site, My wife the applicant applied under settlement>settlement>Wife.

Under Part 3>Family Details
Spouse/Sponser

Questions 42-46, we read these as questions about the Applicant, so we filled them in with my wife's (the applicants) details. Were the questions directed at the sponsor i.e me the husband?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just make corrections in the printed-out application form and attach a note about it.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just make corrections in the printed-out application form and attach a note about it.


Hey Joppa, thank you for the reply.

I want this application to go through as smoothly as possible, I'm worried they'll refer to the online application and may miss the corrections.

I'm thinking of requesting a refund and resubmitting and paying again the refund will reach my account within a month so I'm not really loosing any money?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't do that. There is no need. They always refer to the printed out form and don't just rely on online application. Also you've made an innocent mistake and it doesn't change the substance of your application.
Staple the note right on the front of your printed-out application form, and write in red - 'Corrections to online application'.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Joppa, ill do just that.


----------



## WAZEEM (Mar 3, 2015)

What about if ive done the same mistake but have already submitted the application online and my wife has submitted it in person on her appointment. Is there anything i can do to notify or correct this.. part 3 on the form was confusing and i put my wifes (applicants) details in there. I would most appreciate a answer


----------



## WAZEEM (Mar 3, 2015)

Joppa.. do u think this will effect the decision on the visa if that info was incorrect on part 3 of the form??.. the rest was completed correctly


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The worst that can happen is your application will be returned as incomplete, with your fees forfeited. They may let you resubmit parts of your application but UKVI is getting less and less generous or patient. There is nothing you can do but to sweat it out and wait for outcome or email inquiries (if you are lucky).


----------

